# YIKES, Clocks are Expensive



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

So I have been pricing unikon timers, thats what the local club uses,( mind you I have hounds and know that electronics are not cheap), I was thinking 300.00 or so, Cant even touch a used one for much less than 700.00!!!!! Ouch, that is pretty spendy in these troubled economic times. Maybe I will scratch the racing and stick to recreational flying.


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

check out like kijiji or ebay something liks that maby there is something there


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

I will keep checking around, thanks.


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

i use kijiji alot you never know what your going to find if you need the site i can send it do you 

i'm sure if you just type www.kijiji.com and click what ever us state is closes and the narrowed it down you would be good to go


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Complete-Tauris...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2c518c8884

click this link starting bid is 9.



You are bidding on a complete electronic pigeon system. It comes with a TAUris Compakt Clock, it comes with 2 single sensors (one used and one new), new club entry sensor, 2 power supplies, 48-50 chip ring bands, and all cables required to hook it up. I have also downloaded the manuals off the internet for this system. When I purchased this system, I paid nearly $1000.00. I never used it in the 3 years I've had it.


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

Find out what type of clock the guys in your club are using before you go buying just any old electronic clock..... You may end up having to spend $400-$500 more for a club unit If the one you buy is different than the brand your local club is currently using.
Bricon speedy and benzing G2 are about the cheapest models in the US.
Our club is switching from unikon to bricon in an effort to get the entire club using electronic clocking. The bricons are nearly half what a unikon costs.
Tom


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

Tom,
Any of the members selling their old Unikons? I'd be interested in picking up a used Unikon.

Hugh


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Gnuretiree,
Do a search of the forum for Unikon for sale

Old 8th November 2009, 01:32 PM
cclofts cclofts is offline
Squab

Join Date: Nov 2009
Posts: 1
Unikon Clock
If you are still looking for a Unikon timer, I have a good used one for sale.
Reply With Quote


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

windyflat said:


> Find out what type of clock the guys in your club are using before you go buying just any old electronic clock..... You may end up having to spend $400-$500 more for a club unit If the one you buy is different than the brand your local club is currently using.
> Bricon speedy and benzing G2 are about the cheapest models in the US.
> Our club is switching from unikon to bricon in an effort to get the entire club using electronic clocking. The bricons are nearly half what a unikon costs.
> Tom


Keep in mind that while using another brand of clock from what your club uses is possible by purchasing the club unit of that brand, many clubs will not allow you to do this. It simply becomes more trouble than the club is willing to deal with. As a former race secretary, I am here to tell you that it becomes a complete nightmare trying to merge all these files together. I just wish the clocking industry would standardize all the equipment so this wouldn't be an issue. Having said that, I am not holding my breath. They all want exclusive rights to hardware, bands, chips etc. They are not going to give up that power.

Dan


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Roller mike said:


> So I have been pricing unikon timers, thats what the local club uses,( mind you I have hounds and know that electronics are not cheap), I was thinking 300.00 or so, Cant even touch a used one for much less than 700.00!!!!! Ouch, that is pretty spendy in these troubled economic times. Maybe I will scratch the racing and stick to recreational flying.


Man I feel your pain, I just finished my first young bird season and although I had a blast and it made flying so much more fun, there is a lot of things no one tells you, like you have to pay up front for "ALL" the young birds races on the schedule, so you pay even if you are not able to race in any given week, I always thought that I would pay for what I ship but it seems you pay for the max birds "20" even if you only ship 6, and I found out quickly even though I started out with a 20 bird team by the forth race my team got cut down to half! So I can see why the sport is dieing a slow death! The club I'm with uses both etc's and manual clocks which is great so I went and got a benzing manual clock about $175 dollars, our race secretary is really great, the club uses the tarus etc's and many are not pleased with them so we asked if we could get the benzing etc's in conjunction with the etc's now being used and he said sure why not it's not that much more work than he was doing right now and the added benefit of getting another club system with the purchase of five units is a definite plus, so I think an upgrade is in the future for me, I've noticed that my birds later in the season started to get trap shy knowing they were going to be caught for the racing rubber on their leg, so the ETC's solve that problem, but there is so much bickering at the club about races and how to make it a more even playing field for one, and that the combine dictates to the club as to the races and many are afraid to change and question things being done!, some talk about the birdage if they drop from the combine, well big deal with this combine 36 lofts 4 clubs a typical race would involve maybe 500 birds the very first race and then fall off to around 365 by the end of the season, that doesn't seem like much of a combine race, so the sport must be slowly falling apart, I feel a combine should be 1000 plus birds and a club race should be 300 to 500 birds by itself alone or am I missing something? It's no wonder the birds are more valued in Belgium, flying against 10, 15, or even 20,000 birds, of note this coming weekend we'll see the first live auction of 41 birds from "Gerard Koopman" November 14, 2009 Hosted by "The Mid Florida Combine" I bet these birds will be out of reach by the average flier, please check the birds out for yourself, some beautiful birds to say the least! OK better go check my sugar I've said way too much so it must be shot time, later all, have a good day and God Bless!


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

Hugh
Unikons are long gone
Tom


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

My club is still using unikon, If anyone knows of an affordable one pm me, thanks.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

So no one in your club races with countermarks? It's much cheaper. Our club offers both ETS and manual clocking.


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

Im not sure if they use manual clocks, I need to talk to the secratary, I was just looking into the electronic ones.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

If they will let you use it, then I'd go for it if I were you. I got mine off of ebay for $90, and it's one of the nicer ones. Anything that runs will work  It'll give you time to save up for, or to hold off until a better time for, those expensive ones.


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

I used a borrowed manual clock this year. It worked fine. I was never that close to winning a race so a few seconds or minutes never made any difference to me. There was one race where I would really have liked to have been somewhere else for a family gathering when the birds were coming in, but I would have probably have had my mind on what was happening at the coop anyway. The real advantage form me as I see it is for personal record keeping.


----------

